# Awesome victorian fish room



## bearded lab (Apr 28, 2010)

Let me know if I am doing anything inappropriate or against the rules here, if so I'd like the mods to simply delete the thread. Anyway, THIS IS NOT MY VIDEO, I found it on youtube, and felt compelled to share it: 



 I don't know if the owner of this fishroom is a member of this forum or not, but at any rate I found it truly fantastic. So many cool species, from the P. orthostoma to the H. thereuterions to the many others. I was especially interested in the H. entebbe. Granted they were in a ginormous tank, but they seemed fairly laid back, especially considering their aggression rating in the species profiles. Makes me want to try a one male, twelve or so female group in a 75 or 90. Once again, these aren't my fish, and I don't want to do something that's frowned upon, but I was amazed to see so many rare vic species.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

It is S10Jimmys fish room. He is a member here and contributed some nice pics to the profiles section of this site

Kevin


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

StructureGuy said:


> It is S10Jimmys fish room. He is a member here and contributed some nice pics to the profiles section of this site
> 
> Kevin


Great guy if you ever need help with a Vic.


----------



## misterted (Sep 12, 2003)

He took part in the great German Vic shipment of 2010.
has some fantastic and rare Vics.


----------



## bearded lab (Apr 28, 2010)

As a side note, Kevin I have watched your fish room tour video many times and it is awesome as well; I was just really surprised to find another vic fishroom that good!


----------



## s10jimmy (Jul 20, 2006)

:drooling: Hey thats my fish room ! :lol: Thanks for the kind words guys . The hap. Entebbe's are in a 240g because they are mean , I have to feed them before I put the females back in or they become food !


----------



## bearded lab (Apr 28, 2010)

Wow, good to know.


----------

